# Best projector for around $2000



## natethegreat (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's my setup so far:

Emotiva xpa-5
Emotiva UMC-1
120 inch white custom screen from Jamestown woodworks
Klipsch RF-7, RC-7, RS-7
15" and 12" velodyne subs

room = 13' wide and 20' long stadium style seating

I need a projector to match this setup. I'm thinking around $2000 but I can be talked into spending a little more if it's worth it. :spend: I painted the room a dark blue with the ceiling dark navy. I'm not sure if 3D can be had for this price range but I'm not worried about it if I can't have it. Looking forward to your thoughts.

-Nate


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Nate, thats a realistic budget. Im personally a DLP fan for its contrast and black performance but LCD seems to have come a long way these days also. My dream projector is either a Dila from JVC or a SXRD from Sony but you might have to go used to keep within your budget. I would start by reading some reviews from projector central. Do your research, often their listed street prices are higher than what you can actually find them for. I would also look around videogon for used, especially if you can find a well-reviewed Sony SXRD within your budget.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/home-theater-multimedia-projectors.htm
http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/fs.pl?proj


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

+1 to ProjectorCentral.com. It's a good resource site.

I'm currently considering replacing my InFocus SP7210 720p DLP projector and I'm hoping to keep it under $2,000. Two PJs that are on my short list are the:
- Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8350 (2010 Editor's Choice)
- Mitsubishi HC4000 (2011 Editor's Choice)

(The BenQ W7000 would be really sweet, but I'd be looking at ~$1,000 more than either of the above PJs.)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would try to stretch it to $3000 so that you can get Sony's stellar VPL-HW30ES SXRD Projector that retails for $3999, but is available at Amazon for $2999.

Here are some Reviews:
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-sony-vpl-hw30es-3d-hd-projector
http://www.avguide.com/review/sony-vpl-hw30es-3d-sxrd-projector-tpv-106
http://www.projectorreviews.com/sony/vpl-hw30es/index.php
http://www.projectorcentral.com/sony-vpl-vw95es-3d-projector-review.htm

This is but the tip of the iceberg of Professional Reviews and if possible to stretch your budget would be well worth it. SXRD truly excels over DLP in respect to Black Levels. I have setup this PJ for several friends and have recommended it to several Members who have purchased it and are quite pleased to say the least. I realize an additional $1000 is not insignificant, but I do think the juice is most definitely worth the squeeze.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmmm...the JVC DLA-HD250 is available at a local A/V shop for $2,199. I did a bit of reading on it and it seems to be a really well-regarded PJ.

OP, you may want to add this one to your list. I know I do...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

eljay said:


> Hmmm...the JVC DLA-HD250 is available at a local A/V shop for $2,199. I did a bit of reading on it and it seems to be a really well-regarded PJ.
> 
> OP, you may want to add this one to your list. I know I do...


Hello,
JVC's DILA Technology is virtually identical to Sony's SXRD so it certainly would make a compelling option. Especially with it being $800 less than the street price on the HW30ES. While not that familiar with this particular JVC PJ, I intend to learn more about it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> While not that familiar with this particular JVC PJ, I intend to learn more about it.


I would be very interested to know what (good) things you might discover about this PJ.  It's on sale until June 30, and right now it's at the top of my "short list" of potential replacements for my 7210...

(As much as I would really like to keep my budget under $2K, the fact that I can get a (potentially) really good PJ for under $2,500, taxes in, no shipping, local purchase (i.e., no shipping to return a defective unit), is pretty tempting.)


----------



## AudioX (Nov 11, 2009)

I have the excellent JVC DLA-HD350 /RS10 projector (which was had used, bought through Best Buy on Clearance, for a steal of a deal at $999 -included 2 free new bulbs, remote, and warranty!!!), and can whole hartedly recommend the RS250 as a great choice of projector!!! You DO need a dark colored/light controlled room with a white screen, so be informed here. On white screen, with under 50k:1 contrast on the JVC, you DO need a light controlled room on a "wall light splash" attracting white screen, to be sure. Light rejection screens, or higher gain screens wich "darken" as you move off axis will do better in untreated rooms, for gray screens, and so on.
I'm pressently using a Graywolf II 106" 1.8 gain screen in a mostly white colored walled room, to VERY good overall contast, basement level black level performance, and great color saturation! (yes, sparklies in white sceens, but same with all light rejection gray screens!). 
Anyway, the projector (JVC RS250 would be super, wiht fully automated power zoom, focus, shif, lense cover, etc, and excellent optics, processing, and tight pixel smooth structure that JVC is known for. 
Oh, and best black level performance of anything on the market, period!!! Very good stuff, plus xlt customer service. Recommended!


----------



## AudioX (Nov 11, 2009)

BTW, used all of the following screens and projectors over last few years, as reference. And the JVC is still the best I've owned, period!:

PJ's - Panasonic PTAE4000u, Mitsubishi HC6800, OPtoma HD8000, Epson 8350, Optoma HD65, JVC RS20, JVC DLA-HD350

Screens: 135" Firehawk G3 , 123" Stewart Studiotek 130 G3, 110" Studiotek 130 G2, SI Black Diamond 113" 0.8 gain, Dalite HC gray 100" 0.8 gain screen, Panoview Grayhawk 106" 1.8 gain


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

AudioX said:


> I have the excellent JVC DLA-HD350 /RS10 projector (which was had used, bought through Best Buy on Clearance, for a steal of a deal at $999 -included 2 free new bulbs, remote, and warranty!!!)


:unbelievable:


----------



## natethegreat (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I am still overwhelmed by all of the options I have out there. I see nothing but great reviews for the Sony and the JVC recommended here. I'm curious though, how dark do you need your room to be to view these projectors the right way? I'm wondering if I can leave some light on for a football game or does it need to be completely dark? These seem to be low on the brightness comparison. 

JJ,

I would love your opinion on the JVC if you get a chance too look at it. Is the Sony worth the extra cash?

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I just bought the Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 3010 and I can tell you that it's a very nice pj. If you need a bit more latitude when it comes to placement you can upgrade to the 5010 for a little over a thousand more.

Room lighting is an important aspect when choosing a projector and screen setup. If you're going to have a little bit of ambient lighting then you will want a brighter projector and a gray screen to combat that. The 3010 gives me a ton of brightness. This is very important when pairing it with a gray screen and for 3D if that is in your future. I can't recall the number off the top of my head but 3D will drop the brightness 60-70% so keep that in mind as well. I have yet to see the 3D performance from my 3010 but I plan on looking into this soon - maybe later today.


----------



## natethegreat (Dec 7, 2011)

My friend actually has the Epson 3010 also. He loves the brightness but says he is disappointed with the black levels. I would love to find a pj this bright with awesome black levels. 

I'm not sure how this would compare to the Sony and jvc... :scratch:


----------



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

I've had my Epson 8500 for over two years and have been thrilled with it. My room is a 16x20 'batcave' where I have total control over lighting. 110" screen 12' away from the PJ. 50:50 sports/movies. With moderate lighting and set to 'living room' I get plenty of brightness and pop for sports. It's two models back now, but I wouldn't hesitate at buying the newer version again. Plus, tech support is super easy. I had one of the earliest models that had a firmware issue. They overnighted me a replacement with a new bulb at no cost. Very easy to work with.


----------

